# موســــوعة التعاريـــــــف الكيميائيــــــــة



## fns (17 سبتمبر 2008)

هذه الموسوعة سوف نخصصها بإذن الله لعرض المصطلحات الكيميائية وشرح مبسط لكل مصطلح 

أباتيت apatite
فوسفات كالسيوم طبيعي يستخدم مصدراً للفسفور وحمض الفسفوريك.

إبدال (إحلال) substitution
تفاعل يستبدل فيه بذرات عنصر ما في مركب – عدد مساو من ضرات أخرى دون أن تتغير حالة اتحاد باقي الذرات.

أحادي التكافؤ monovalent
قادر على الاتحاد بذرة واحدة من الهيدروجين أو ما يناظر ذلك.

احتراق لحظي detonation
تحلل كيميائي يبدأ بصدمة موضعية شديدة، ثم ينتشر خلال المادة في شكل موجات متزايدة السرعة.

أحماض ثنائية القاعدية dibasic acids
أحماض تحتوي جزيئاتها على ذرتي هيدروجين قابلتين للاستبدال.

أحماض دهنية أحماض أليفاتية aliphatic acids
أحماض تنتمي الى فصيلة المركبات الدهنية (الأليفاتية)

أحمر الكادميوم cadmium red
صبغة يستخدم كذلك في الطب حمضا مميزا (مشخصا)، وفي الكيمياء التحليلية دليلاً

اختبار اللهب flame test
اختبار يكشف به عن عنصر عن طريق اللون الذي يضيفه على لهب

اختزال reduction 
أي تغير يؤدي الى اضافة الكترون الى ذرة أو أيون من أمثلته ازالة الأكسجين من جزئ

ادناء (تحلل ، انحلال) degradiation 
عملية تحلل جزيئات أشباه القلويات المعقدة التركيب الى جزيئات أبسط

ارتاج (امتصاص سطحي) occlusion
استبقاء أحد الفلزات لغاز ما محتجزا فوق سطحه 

ارتحال كهربائي (هجرة كهربائية) electric migration
انتقال عنصر مشحون من احد اجزاء الطول الذي هو عليه الى جزء آخر به نتيجة اختلاف الجهد الكهربائي بين هذين الجزئين، ودون ان يحدث تغير في الجهد الكيميائي.

ارتحال كهروكيميائي ( هجرة كهروكيميائية) electrochemical migration
انتقال عنصر مشحون من أحد أجزاء الطور الذي هو عليه الى جزء آخر به نتيجة اختلاف الجهود الكهربائية بين مكونات منطقتي ذلك الطور.

أرجون Argon
عنصر ورمزه Ar ، وعدده الذري 18 وهو أحد العناصر الخاملة يستخدم في ملء المصابيح الكهربائية ، ولتهيئة جو خامل في عدد من العمليات، مثل اللحام بالقوس في جو من الأرجون .

أرسين Arsine
AsH3 غاز سام لا لون له يستخدم مادة وسيطة في التخليق.

إزالة الكربون decarburization
عملية استخلاص الكربون من الطبقة السطحية للفولاذ عن طريق تسخينه في جو مناسب.

ازدواج coupling
في الكيمياء، اتحاد مركب عطري هيدروكسي أو أمين مع مركب ديازونيوم عطري لانتاج صبغة آزو.

ازمان (تعتيق) ageing
تغير في الخواص الفيزيائية لمادة ما مع مضي الوقت .

أزمرة ديناميكية dynamic isomerism
خاصية من شانها امكان وجود مادة كمخلوط متوازن يتكون من صوغين قابلين للتحول فيما بينهما، ومن ثم فان هذه الخاصية تفسح المجال أمام اعطاء سلسلتين متميزتين من المشتقات الكيميائية.

أزوريت azurite
كربونات النحاس القاعدية مصدر للنحاس يوجد في الطبيعة اما كبلورات احادية الميل داكنة الزرقة ، أو ككتل عنقودية الشكل.

أزيدات azides
أملاح حمض الهيدرازويك، وأملاح المعادن الثقيلة لهذا الحمض متفجرة وتستخدم أحيانا بمثابة بادئات.

اسالة liquefaction
التحويل من الحالة الغازية او حالة الصلابة الى حالة السيولة.

أسبستوس asbestos
سيليكات مغنيسيوم طبيعية غير نقية .

استخلاص extraction
عملية اذابة مكون او مكونات معينة من مخلوط ما باستخدام مذيب يمكنه اذابة مثل هذه المكونات وحدها.

استخلاص كهروكيميائي electro-extraction
استخلاص الفلزات من المركبات او الركازات بوسائل كهروكيميائية 

استرات esters
مركبات عضوية يحصل عليها من تفاعل الأحماض مع الكحولات، وتناظر الأملاح غير العضوية 

استرات حمضية fatty esters
احماض دهنية تحل فيها مجموعة الالكيل في كحول احادي الهيدروكسيد محل الهيدروجين الفعال.

استرجاع recuperation
عملية استرجاع الحرارة العادمة في عملية صناعية والاستفادة منها في بدء تسخين المواد الداخلة، وذلك باستخدام مبادل حراري مناسب.

استرجاع المذيب solvent recovery
تجميع مذيب ما وتقطيره بغرض اعادة استخدامه.

استرطابي    hygroscopic
صفة تطلق على المواد التي تمتص الرطوبة من الجو بمجرد تعرضها له.
************
استشراد electophoresis 
ارتحال الجسيمات (الدقائق) الغروية في سائل ما تحت تأثير مجال كهربائي.

استصلاح (تهذيب) reforming
الانحلال الحراري للمشتقات البترولية الخفيفة الذي يؤدي الى تحول البارفينات الى اوليفينات.

استعادة (استرداد) recovery
عملية تستخدم للحصول على مادة ما من الفضلات والهوالك بقصد إعادة استخدمها.

استقطاب polarization
أ‌) في الكيمياء، الحالة التي فيها تنفصل الشحنات الموجبة عن الشحنات السالبة في جزئ.
ب‌) في الكيمياء الكهربائية، الحالة في الخلية الابتدائية التي فيها تهبط الفولتية (الجهد) بعد فترة معينة من التشغيل نتيجة لتراكم منتجات التفاعل عند الالكترونات.

استقطاب كاثودي (استقطاب مهبطي) cathodic polarization
استقطاب يحدث عند الكاثود (المهبط)، نتيجة تراكم الهيدروجين عنده، او نقص في تركيز أيونات المادة المترسبة حوله. ويترتب على ذلك زيادة في الجهد اللازم للتحليل الكهربائي.

أستلة acetylation
ادخال شق الأستيل في الجزيئات العضوية المحتوية على المجموعة (OH)، أو (NH2) .

استياتيت steatite
الشكل الكتلي للطلق، وهو سيتاسيليكات المغنيسيوم الحمضية الطبيعية . يعرف أيضاً بحجر الطلق أو حجر الصابون.

أسود الأليزارين alizarin black
الصبغة السوداء في سلسلة الأليزارين.

أسود الكربون carbon black
مسحوق دقيق الحبيبات، يحصل عليه من الاحتراق غير الكامل للزيوت والغازات الطبيعية، يستخدم مقوياً للمطاط، وخضابا في البويات.

أسيتات (خلات) acetate
ملح حمض الخليك أو ناتج الأستلة لهذا الحمض من أمثلتها أسيتات الصوديوم CH3COONa

اتحادCombination 
تفاعل يتم بين مادتين أو أكثر لتكوين مادة واحدة جديدة . يتم التعبير عن تفاعل الإتحاد
من الأمثلة على هذا النوع من التفاعلات تفاعل احتراق المغنيسيوم 

اتزان كيميائي Chemical equilibrium
حالة تكون فيها سرعة التفاعل الأمامي مساوية لسرعة التفاعل العكسي  ويعبر عادة عن التفاعل المتزن بأسهم متعاكسة .

احتراق Combustion 
تفاعل المادة مع الأكسجين ، وينتج عنه طاقة .
عند حرق المادة يتكون أكسيد العنصر أو أكاسيد العناصر المحترقة .

احلال احادي Single displacement  
تفاعل يتم فيه احلال عنصر نشط محل عنصر آخر أقل نشاطاً في أحد مركباته .
يتم التعبير عن تفاعل الإحلال الأحادي بشكل عام كالآتي : 


احلال مزدوج Double displacement  
تفاعل يتم بين مركبين ، بأن يحل الأيون الموجب من أحدهما محل الأيون الموجب في الآخر .
يتم التعبير عن تفاعل الإحلال المزدوج بشكل عام كالآتي :


اختزال Reduction
عملية تكتسب فيها الذرة أو الأيون الكتروناً واحداً أو أكثر . 

سبرين Aspirin 
مشتق لحمض الساليسيليك المستخرج من لحاء شجر الصفصاف ، واسمه أسيتيل حمض الساليسيليك ، ذو تأثير مسكن للألم وخافض للحرارة 

استبدال أروماتي Aromatic Substitution 
تفاعل يتم فه استبدال ذرة أو مجموعة من الذرات بذرة أو مجموعة من الذرات في مركب أروماتي . 

استخلاص Extraction 
يعد الاستخلاص من أقدم العمليات الكيميائية فتحضير فنجان من القهوة أو الشاي يعد مثالاً على استخلاص النكهة والرائحة من أوراق الشاي أو حبيبات البن باستخدام الماء الساخن . كما تعد عملية عزل الزيوت العطرية والمركبات الطبية من النباتات بواسطة المذيبات العضوية.

استر ثلاثيTriglyceride
جزيء زيت أو دهن ويسمى أيضاً ثلاثي غليسيريد ، ينشأ من ارتباط مول واحد من الغليسيرول مع ثلاثة مولات من الحموض الدهنية ، وينفصل عند تكونه ثلاثة مولات من الماء .

أسيتون Acetone
مركب عضوي ينتمي الى عائلة الكيتونات ، اسمه النظامي بربانون ، يحتوي على مجموعة الكربونيل CO كمجموعة وظيفية ، ويعد من أبسط أنواع الكيتونات ، ويستخدم لإزالة الطلاء عن الأظافر.

اسمنت طبيعي Natural cement
المزيج الذي ينتج بتأثير الحرارة والضغط داخل باطن الأرض على الحجر الجيري والطفل . 

أسيتيلين Acetylene
مركب عضوي هيدروكربوني غير مشبع ، ينتمى الى عائلة الألكاينات ، واسمه حسب نظام الـ IUPAC ايثاين .

أشعة القناة Canal Rays 
حزمة من الأيونات الموجبة ، تنتج من تأين الغاز داخل أنبوب التفريغ الكهربائي ، وتسير عبر الثقوب الموجودة في القطب السالب ، وتسمى أحياناً الأشعة المصعدية .

اشعة تحت الحمراء Infrared rays
أمواج كهرمغناطيسية ، لها تردد أقل من تردد الأشعة الحمراء . اكتشفت الأشعة تحت الحمراء من قبل هيرزكل Herschel عام 1800 . 

أشعة سينية X- Rays 
تيار من الفوتونات ذات طاقة عالية ، تنتج من قصف العنصر بالكترونات ذات طاقة عالية 
اكتشفت الأشعة السينية من قبل العالم روينتجن Roentgn عام 1896 نتيجة ملاحظة أن الأشعة المهبطية عندما تنطلق في أنابيب التفريغ الكهربائي وتصطدم بالقطب الموجب ، تسبب اصدار اشعاعات من القطب الموجب ذات طاقة عالية ، ولعدم معرفته بماهية هذه الإشعاعات سماها أشعة ( X ) أو الأشعة السينية . وتعتمد طاقة الأشعة السينية على نوع مادة المصعد .
تستخدم الأشعة السينية في تصوير أجهزة الجسم .

أشعة غاما Gamma Rays  
أمواج كهرمغناطيسية ذات طول موجي قصير وتردد عال ، لا شحنة ولا كتلة لها ، ولها قدرة عالية على الاختراق ، وتستخدم في الطب لعلاج الأورام السرطانية 

أشعة فوق بنفسجية Ultraviolet rays
أمواج كهرمغناطيسية ، لها تردد أكبر من تردد الأشعة البنفسجية ، وهي أشعة غير مرئية تستخدم لأغراض التعقيم ، ولها دور مهم في تكوين فيتامين ( د ) في الجسم ، ولكن إذا تعرض الجسم لهذه الأشعة لفترة طويلة تؤدي الى حدوث سرطان الجلد .

أشعة مهبطية Cathode Rays 
سيل من الالكترونات ينتج عند امرار تيار كهربائي ذي جهد عال بين قطبين فلزيين في أنبوب التفريغ الكهربائي 

يتبع


----------



## fns (17 سبتمبر 2008)

أعداد الكم Quantum numbers
أعداد تحدد موقع وطاقة وشكل الفلك واتجاهه الفراغي ، كما تحدد حركة الإلكترون المغزلية حول نفسه أثناء دورانه حول النواة .

أعمدة صاعدة Stalagmite
بروزات تظهر من أرضية الكهوف الجيرية ، وهي عبارة عن ترسبات من كربونات الكالسيوم CaCO3 ، تتشكل بفعل سقوط قطرات الماء المشبع بالأيونات HCO3- , Ca2+ من سقف الكهف على أرضية الكهف الجيري وفقدانها غازي H2O , CO2  نتيجة التبخر وتترسب CaCO3 الموجودة فيها ، وبمرور الوقت تتراكم هذه الترسبات مكونة بروزات يزداد طولها بالتدريج وتتخذ أشكالاً جميلة تظهر على شكل أعمدة بارزة من أرضية الكهف ، وتعرف بالأعمدة الصاعدة

أعمدة هابطة Stalactite
بروزات تتدلى من سقوف الكهوف الجيرية ، وهي عبارة عن ترسبات من كربونات الكالسيوم CaCO3 ، تتشكل بفعل سقوط قطرات الماء المشبع بالأيونات HCO3- , Ca2+ من سقف الكهف وفقدانها غازي H2O , CO2  نتيجة التبخر وتترسب CaCO3 الموجودة فيها ، وبمرور الوقت تتراكم هذه الترسبات مكونة بروزات يزداد طولها بالتدريج وتتخذ أشكالاً جميلة تتدلى من سقف الكهف ، وتعرف بالأعمدة الهابطة .

أكاسيد حمضية Acidic Oxides 
مركبات تنتج من ارتباط الأكسجين مع أحد اللافلزات ، وله خواص حمضية .
أمثلة :  CO2  ,  NO2  ,  SO3
وتنتج الصفات الحمضية لهذه الأكاسيد نتيجة لتكون محلول لأحد الحموض عند اذابتها في الماء .

أكاسيد قاعدية Basic Oxides 
مركبات تنتج من ارتباط الأكسجين مع أحد الفلزات ، وله خواص قاعدية .
أمثلة :  MgO  ,  CaO
وتنتج الصفات القاعدية لهذه الأكاسيد نتيجة لتكون محلول لأحد القواعد عند اذابتها في الماء .

أكتينيدات Actinides  
عناصر الدورة السابعة في الجدول الدوري والتي ينتهي تركيبها بالمستوى f . أعدادها الذرية 89-103 

التأريخ الكربوني Carbon dating 
استخدام نظير الكربون (14) في تقدير أعمار الأشياء التي كانت في يوم ما حية . 

ألدهيدات Aldehydes 
مركبات عضوية تحتوي على مجموعة الكربونيل CO كمجموعة وظيفية ومميزة للألدهيدات، أبسط الألدهيدات وأشهرها الميثانال ، ويسمى أيضاً فورمالدهيد ، ويستخدم في المختبرات كمحلول حافظ للحيوانات المحنطة ، وفي عمليات التخدير . 

الدوز Aldose
سكر يحتوي على مجموعة كربونيل الدهيدية ( CO ) على ذرة الكربون الأولى في بنائه المفتوح . 
من الأمثلة على هذا النوع من السكريات الغلوكوز .

الرقم الهيدروجيني الأمثل Optimal pH value
أفضل رقم هيدروجيني pH  يعمل عنده الأنزيم .

الفة الكترونية Electron affinity
الطاقة المصاحبة لإضافة الكترون الى الذرة 

الكان Alkane 
هيدروكربون مشبع ( جميع روابطه أحادية ) ، ينتمي الى المركبات العضوية، صيغته العامة CnH2n+2 .
أبسط أنواع الألكانات هوغاز الميثان

الكاين Alkyne
هيدروكربون غير مشبع ( يحتوي على رابطة ثلاثية ) ، ينتمي الى المركبات العضوية ، صيغته العامة CnH2n-2 .

الكين Alkene
هيدروكربون غير مشبع ( يحتوي على رابطة ثنائية ) ، ينتمي الى المركبات العضوية ، صيغته العامة CnH2n  . 

--------------

يتبع


----------



## fns (17 سبتمبر 2008)

لنيكو Alnico 
سبيكة تتصف بأنها تحتفظ بمغنطة دائمة أكثر من الحديد ، تتألف من الكوبالت والألومنيوم والنيكل والنحاس والحديد .

آلية التفاعل Reaction mechanism
مجموعة من الخطوات الأولية تمثل تتابع حدوث التفاعل وتكوين النواتج .

أمونيا( نشادر) Ammonia
قاعدة ضعيفة صيغتها NH3 ، وتكتسب الصفات القاعدية لاحتوائها على زوج من الالكترونات غير رابطة على ذرة النيتروجين . 
للأمونيا شكل الهرم الثلاثي بزاوية 107.3 5 بين روابطها . تدخل الأمونيا في صناعة سائل تنظيف الزجاج ، وله رائحة نفاذة ، لذا فهو يستخدم لمعاجة حالات الإغماء . 

أميلوز Amylose
الجزء الذائب من النشا ، ويتكون من ارتباط ما يقارب الـ ( 1000 ) وحدة غلوكوز من نوع الفا برابطة ايثرية ، سلاسله غير متفرعة ، تخزنه النباتات بشكل مكثف نظراً لالتفاف سلاسله بشكل حلزوني . 

أميلوبكتين Amylopectin 
الجزء غير الذائب من النشا ، ويتكون من ارتباط عدد كبير من وحدات الغلوكوز من نوع الفا برابطة إيثرية ، سلاسله متفرعة . 

أمين Amine
مركب عضوي يحتوي على مجموعة أمين كمجموعة وظيفية NH2 ، قاعدي التأثير لوجود زوج من الالكترونات غير رابطة على ذرة النيتروجين ، ويحمل الصيغة العامة RNH2 ، وهو بذلك يعد من مشتقات الأمونيا ( النشادر ) .أبسط أنواع الأمينات المركب أمينو ميثان CH3NH2 .

انجستروم Angestrom : 
وحدة مسافة وتساوي 10 أس -10 من المتر .

اندماج نووي Nuclear Fission
اتحاد أنوية خفيفة لتكوين نواة ثقيلة . ومن الأمثلة على هذا النوع من التفاعلات اندماج أنوية نظائر الهيدروجين لإنتاج ذرة هيليوم وكمية هائلة من الطاقة . ويعتقد أن هذا التفاعل هو المسؤول عن الطاقة الشمسية .

أنزيم Enzyme
عوامل مساعدة بروتينية ، تستخدم لإتمام التفاعلات الحيوية داخل الجسم ، وتعمل بتخصص عال ، فهو يعمل على مادة واحدة فقط أو مجموعة من متشابهه من المركبات ، أو على نوع معين من الروابط .  

انشطار نووي Nuclear Fusion
إنشطار أنوية العناصر الثقيلة الى أنوية أصغر منها عند قصفها بمقذوف ذري .
لتفاعل الإنشطار النووي أهمية بالغة في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية ، ففي المفاعلات النووية يتم قصف أنوية اليورانيوم بنيوترون ، وينشأ عن ذلك تكون كتلتين صغيرتين وكمية هائلة من الطاقة ، وتستخدم هذه الآلية أيضاً في القنابل النووية

أنيلين Anilin
مركب عضوي أروماتي يحتوي على مجموعة أمين ( NH2 ) مرتبطة بحلقة بنزين ، واسمه النظامي أمينوبنزين

أوزون Ozone
 جزيء يحتوي على ثلاث ذرات أكسجين ، صيغته O3 ، وينتج في طبقات الجو العليا بتأثير الأشعة فوق البنفسجية أو البرق على الأكسجين O2 . 

أول أكسيد الكربون Carbon monoxide  
أحد أكاسيد الكربون ، يتكون بفعل الإحتراق غير التام للمركبات المحتوية على الكربون كالنفط والفحم ، صيغته CO 

أيوباك IUPAC 
المنظمة الدولية للكيمياء البحتة والتطبيقية ، وتعنى بوضع قواعد لتسمية المركبات العضوية ، واسمها مشتق من أوائل الحروف في اسم المنظمة :
International Union for Pure and Applied Chemistry 

أيون Ion  
ذرة أو مجموعة ذرات مشحونة كهربائياً بشحنة سالبة أو موجبة .

أيون الهيدرونيوم  Hydronium ion  
أيون ناتج من ارتباط البروتون ( أيون الهيدروجين ) مع جزيء ماء برابطة تناسقية .

أيون مشترك Common Ion 
الأيونين الشبيهين عند خلط محلول حمض مع ملحه أو محلول قاعدة مع ملحها .

أيونات متفرجة Spectator ions 
أيونات لا تشارك في التفاعلات الأيونية . 

يتبع


----------



## fns (17 سبتمبر 2008)

أسيتيلين acetylene 
C2H2 غاز عديم اللون سام، يحضر بإضافة الماء الى كربيد الكالسيوم CaC2.
يستخدم في اللحام الغازي، وتخليق حمض الخليك وصناعة مشتقاته..

أصفر الكادميوم (كبريتيد الكدميوم) cadmium yellow
CdS. خضاب يصنع بترسيب ملح كدميوم بوساطة كبريتيد هيدروجين أو كبريتيد صوديوم .

إعادة التبلور recrystallization
إعادة تكوين البلورات عن طريق اذابتها ثم تركيز المحلول الناتج بحيث يسمح بإعادة تكوينها . تستخدم هذه العملية لأغراض تنقية المواد.

اعادة التنشيط reactive
إعادة مادة ، كالفحم النباتي مثلاً الى حالتها النشطة.

أكسدة ذاتية autoxidation
أ‌) أكسدة بطيئة ترجع لتأثير الهواء.
ب‌) أكسدة يستحثها وجود مادة اخرى، كما هي الحال عندما يعمل مركب أوليفين- أكسجين بمثابة حامل.

أكسدة كهروكيميائية electrochemical oxidation
عملية أنودية تتضمن إزالة الإلكترونات من الذرات أو الأيونات، أو إضافة شحنات موجبة إليها.
إكسوثرمي (طارد للحرارة) exothermic
مصطلح يطلق على التفاعلات أو العمليات التي تنبعث فيها حرارة .

أكسجين oxygen
عنصر غازي رمزه O عدده الذري 8 يستخدم في الميتالورجيا والطب، ومادة بدء في عدد من التخليقات الكيميائية ، يكون خمس الهواء الجوي تقريباً، وهو ضروري لكافة صور الحياة العليا.

أكسيد الأنتيمون antimony oxide
ثالث أكسيد الأنتيمون Sb2O3 مختلطاً بآثار رابع أكسيد الأنتيمون Sb2O4، وكميات قليلة من أكاسيد الرصاص والزرنيخ والحديد.

أكسيد البوريك boric acid
B2O3 كاشف تحليلي يدخل في تركيب المنتجات الزجاجية الصامدة للنار، ويستخدم كذلك مصدراً للبورون. 


أكسيد الحديديك ferric oxide
Fe2O3 مادة حفازة . كاشف تحليلي مساعد في الصباغة . خضاب للمطاط.

أكسيد الزنك (أبيض الزنك) zinc oxide 
ZnO خضاب للبويات والمشمعات ، وعامل تقوية للمطاط ومعجل لفلكنته ، وقابض خفيف للأنسجة الحية في الطب ، ومقاوم في صباغة المنسوجات ، يستخدم كذلك في تركيب أنواع خاصة من الاسمنت والطلاءات الزجاجية ، ومستحضرات التجميل..

أكسيد الكروميك chromic oxide
Cr2O3 خضاب أخضر يستخدم في طلاء الأسطح وصناعة السيراميك ، مادة حفازة (عامل مساعد) في التفاعلات العضوية.

أكسيد الكالسيوم calcium oxide
CaO يستخدم على نطاق واسع في العمليات الصناعية كالميتالورجيا وصناعة الورق، والبترول ، والمنتجات الغذائية ، من مواد البناء الهامة .

أكسيد المغنيسيوم magnesium oxide
MgO مالئ للمطاط ، ومادة حرارية قاعدية ، وعامل مساعد ، وعازل كهربائي ومضاد للحموضة في الطب.

أكسيد النيتروز (الغاز المضحك) nitrous oxide
N2O غاز له تأثير وقتي مخدر عند استنشاقه .

أكسيد النتريك nitric oxide
NO غاز لا لون له ينتج بأكسدة النشادر ، ويستعمل وسيطاً لإنتاج حمض النيتريك (بالأكسدة والإماهة) ، وكذلك حمض الكبريتيك (بطريقة الغرف الرصاصية).

أكسيكلوريد الأنتيمون antimony oxychloride
SbOCl مادة بدء لعديد من مركبات الأنتيمون ، تستخدم كذلك كعامل تصميد للنيران في المنسوجات وفي مولدات الدخان.

إلكتروليت electrolyte
مادة ذائبة تتفكك إلى أيونات ، ومن ثم تجعل المحلول موصلا للكهرباء.

إلكتروليت غروي colloidal electrolyte
إلكتروليت تكون فيه الأيونات ذوات أبعاد غروية، ومن أمثلته محلول الصابون. 

يتبع


----------



## fns (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ألكلة alkylation
استبدال شق أليفاتي هيدروكربوني بالهيدروجين ، وهي عملية تستخدم في تكرير البترول للحصول على الأوليفينات المتحدة مع هيدروكربونات الايزوبارافين ، وفيها يستخدم حمضا الكبريتيك والهيدروفلوريك بمثابة مواد حفازة (عوامل مساعدة).

إلمنيت ilmenite
اكسيد طبيعي للحديد والتيتانيوم واسع الانتشار في الطبيعة مصدر هام للتيتانيوم .

ألوان أرضية earth colours
في الطلاء، اخضاب من مواد أرضية ، مثل سيليكات الالومنيوم والحديد والمنجنيز .. الخ، أو أكاسيد هذه العناصر ، أو أكاسيدها المائية ، تشمل المغرة والترسينا والأتربة البنية ..

ألومنيا (أكسيد الألومنيوم ) alumina
Al2O3 ثلاثي أكسيد الألومنيوم ، مكون أساسي في كثير من الصخور المعدنية والأحجار الكريمة ..

ألومينات الكالسيوم calcium aluminate
Ca2Al2O5 مكون من مكونات الاسمنت ، يستخدم كذلك مادة حرارية.

ألومنيوم aluminium
فلز خفيف ، رمزه Al، عدده الذري 13، قابل للثني ، لونه فضي، له استخدامات مهمة في صناعات كثيرة ، ويحضر بالاختزال الكهربائي للألومنيا النقية في حمام من مصهور الكريوليت .

ألياف زجاجية glass fibre
ألياف تصنع من الزجاج ، وتستخدم عامل تقوية للبلاستيك الرقائقي، وعازلاً كهربائياً ، ووسط ترشيح للسوائل الأكالة .

أليزارين alizarin
2:1  ثنائي هيدروكسي انثراكينون ، صبغة طبيعية ومخلقة عظيمة الأهمية ، حمراء اللون ، توجد في جذور الفوة بمثابة جلوكوسيد ، يمكن نترتتها ، وهي أساس سلسلة من الصبغات الأخرى.

امتزاز adsorption
عملية يستطيع الجامد بواسطتها أن يلصق سائلاً أو غازاً بسطحه.

امتصاص absorption
تغلغل إحدى المواد في مادة أخرى ، وعلى وجه التخصيص تضمن جامد لغاز.

أملاح قاعدية basic salts
أملاح متعادلة متحدة بمقادير معينة من القاعدة. 

أملاح منظمة للأس الهيدروجيني buffer salts
مركبات تقلل من التغيرات التي تطرأ على الأس الهيدروجيني للمحلول حينما يضاف اليه حمض أو قلوي .

الانتروبيا entropy
الطاقة اللامتاحة لمادة ما والتي تعزي للحركة الداخلية (غير المنتظمة والمتكافئة) للجزيئات .

انتشار كيميائي chemical diffusion
انتقال عنصر متعادل لطور معين من أحد أجزاء هذا الطور الى جزء آخر منه بسبب الاختلاف في التركيز الكيميائي هذا العنصر في الجزئين المعنيين .

انتضاح كهربائي elecrto- oxmosis
ارتحال سائل ما خلال غشاء تحت تأثير مجال كهربائي.

الأروماتية Aromaticity
خاصية تتميز بها مجموعة من المركبات العضوية الحلقية غير المشبعة والتي أطلق عليها اسم (المركبات الأروماتية) وذلك لتميزها برائحة عطرية .

الازدواجية أو الأمفوتيرية Amphiprotic , Amphoteric 
خاصية أطلقت على بعض المواد الكيميائية التي تتصرف أحياناً كحمض وأخرى كقاعدة وفقا لظروف التفاعل.

اصطناع عضوي organic synthesis
هو تكوين مركبات عضوية من خلال تفاعلات مواد بسيطة أو من تفاعل العناصر. 

لانثالبيا enthalpy
المحتوى الحراري في وحدة الكتلة 

انثراسين anthracene
C14H11 مركب وسيط هام يستخدم في انتاج عدد من الصبغات 

أنثراكواينون anthraquinone
C6H4(CO)2C6H4 مركب وسيط يستخدم في انتاج عدد من الصبغات الهامة .

انحلال (تحلل) decomposition
انقسام جزئ الى جزيئات أبسط أو الى ذرات 

اندوثرمي (ماص للحرارة) endothermic
مصطلح يطلق على التفاعلات أو العمليات التي تمتص فيها الحرارة .

انقسام cleavage
في الكيمياء، انفلاق جزئ بروتين معقد التركيب الى جزيئات أبسط .

انقلاب inversion
تميؤ محلول السكر أيمن الدوران لانتاج محلول الفركتوز والجلوكوز يساوي الدوران.

أنكيريت ankerite
كربونات كالسيوم ومغنيسيوم وحديد طبيعية تكون مصحوبة عادة بركاز الحديد .

أنهيدريت anhydrite
خامة معدنية تتكون من كبريتات الكالسيوم ، تستخدم بمثابة عامل تجفيف وبديل عن الجبس في بعض الصناعات الكيميائية ..

انود (مصعد) anode
الالكترود (القطب) الذي يدخل التيار الكهربائي منه في الخلية الالكتروليتية ، أي الذي تتخلى الالكترونات بوساطته عن الالكتروليت .

أنيلين aniline
C6H5NH2 مادة وسيطة في تخليق الصبغات والعقاقير واحدى المركبات التي تتكون منها مضادات أكسدة المطاط والمعجلات .

أوتوكلاف (محم موصد) autoclave
وعاء ضغط متين يستخدم لاجراء التفاعلات الكيميائية تحت ضغوط ودرجات حرارة عالية.

أوزون ozon
O3 شكل تآصلي من الأكسجين يحتوي على ثلاث ذرات في الجزئ .. يستخدم عامل تقصير للألوان ، ومؤكسدا وفي تنقية مياه الشرب .

أول أكسيد الكربون carbon monoxide
CO ، غاز عديم اللون ، سام يستخدم في التخليق العضوي ، وعاملاً مختزلاً ، وفي الميتالورجيا..

أيسوترون isotron
في النوويات جهاز يستخدم لفصل النظائر بالطرق الكهربائية .

أيون أمفوتري amphoteric ion
في النوويات ، أيون يحمل شحنة موجبة وشحنة سالبة في الوقت نفسه .. 

وبهذا نكون قد وصلنا لنهاية التعاريف الكيميائية لــ <<حرف الألــــــــف >>

يتبع


----------



## fns (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بوتاسيوم potassium
عنصر فلزي رمزه K ، عدده الذري 19 ، يشتعل في الهواء بشكل عفوي ، وله استخدامات كثيرة وخاصة في تحضير أملاح البوتاسيوم .

بيوتان butane 
C4H10 ، مادة بدء هامة في التخليق العضوي ، يستخدم كذلك مبرداً ووقودا في الأغراض الصناعية والمنزلية .

بوراكس borax
Na2B4O7 ، يستعمل في المطهرات وفي مينا البورسلان، وصناعة الزجاج والسيراميك ، وفي الصباغة واللحام والدوائيات ، والزراعة ، وفي المخاليط المقاومة للتجمد وفي حفظ الخشب ..

بورون boron 
عنصر لا فلزي رمزه B ، يستخدم في صناعتي الزجاج والخزفيات (السيراميك) وعاملاً مساعداً ، وفي الميتالورجيا وفي انتاج أشباه الموصلات .

بوزترون positron
في النوويات جسيمة أولية ذات كتلة وشحنة مساويتين لكتلة وشحنة الالكترون غير أن شحنتها موجبة .

بوكسايت bauxite
Al2O3.2H2O ركاز هام للألومنيوم يستخدم كذلك مالئا في البلاستيك والمطاط ، وفي المواد الحفازة ومادة حاكة .

بوليمر مشترك copolymer
مركب يحصل عليه بتفاعل مونومرين غير متشابهين أو أكثر مع بعضهما البعض .

بيروكسيدات  peroxides
أكاسيد يحتوي الجزئ الواحد فيها على ذرتين متصلتين من الأكسجين ، تتفاعل مع الأحماض ، مكونة لبيروكسيد الهيدروجسن ،ومن أمثلتها بيروكسيد الصوديوم Na2O2 ، وبيروكسيد البنزول (C6H5CO)2O2

بيركبريتات الألومنيوم ammonium persulphate
(NH4)2S2O8 ، عامل قاصر يستخدم في تقصير الألوان ومؤكسد .

بيركلورات الألومنيوم ammonium perchlorate
(NH4)ClO4 ، أحد المركبات التي تتكون منها المفرقعات ومواد الوقود الدفعي . 

بيريليوم beryllium
عنصر فلزي رمزه be. صلد لونه ضارب الى الرمادي ، سام يستخدم في انتاج السبائك التي تقاوم التآكل ، وفي أنبوبة الأشعة السينية (أشعة إكس) ، وفي الصناعة النووية .

بيروكسيد الصوديوم sodium peroxide
Na2O2 عامل مؤكسد يستخدم في التبييض ، وإزالة الروائح وإبادة البكتيريا وهو فضلاً عن ذلك كاشف تحليلي ومصدر للأكسجين . 

بيروكسيد الكالسيوم calcium peroxide
عامل مؤكسد ، مطهر للبذور مادة لقصر لون الزيوت

بيروكسيد الهيدروجين hydrogen peroxide
H2O2 ، سائل لا لون له ، يستخدم في تقصير الألوان وأكسدة وقود الصورايخ ومطهراً وعاملاً مؤكسداً .. 

بيرومتر pyrometer
جهاز لقياس درجات الحرارة العالية التي تتجاوز 500 م ، ولا يعتمد على تمدد سائل.

بيريت النحاس coper pyrite
كبريتيد طبيعي للنحاس والحديد يتبلور في نظام رباعي ، أكثر ركازات النحاس وفرة ، يوجد في العروق على هيئة كتل من النحاس الأصفر، وغالباً ما يكون متقزح اللون بسبب إعتام سطحه .

بيريتات الحديد pyrites of iron
كبريتيد حديد طبيعي ، يتبلور للنظام التكعيبي ، مصدر هام للحديد والكبريت ، ويستخدم كذلك في صناعة حمض الكبريتيك .

بيريدين pyridine
مركب حلقي غير متجانس تشمل حلقته على خمس ذرات من الكربون وذرة واحدة من النتروين ، وسيط للعقاقير وكيميائيات المطاط .

بيضة الحمض (وعاء النفخ) acid egg 
جهاز لضخ حمض أو سائل أكال ، يتكون من وعاء مقفل يسمح للحمض أو السائل بالتدفق فيه ، ومنه يدفع الى أية نقطة مطلوبة بإدخال الهواء المضغوط .. 

بيكربونات bicarbonates
الأملاح الحمضية لحمض الكربونيك ، من المفروض أنها تحتوي في المحلول المائي على أيون صيغته HCO3

بيكربونات الصوديوم sodium bicarbonate
NaHCO3، كاشف تحليلي ، ومضاد للحموضة في الطب ، يدخل كذلك في تركيب صودا الخبيز والمشروبات الغازية .

بيكرومات البوتاسيوم potassium bichromate
K2Cr2O7، كاشف تحليلي وعامل مؤكسد مساعد في الصباغة ويستخدم كذلك في دباغة الجلود .. 

بيكرومات الصوديوم sodium bichromate
مادة بدء للأخضاب ومركبات الكروم الأخرى ، عامل مؤكسد ومرسخ في الصباغة .. 

--------------
تأثير جول – طومسون Joule- Thomson effect
هبوط في درجة حرارة غاز ما نتيجة تمدده دون أن يبذل شغلاً خارجاً عنه ، وينتج ذلك عن امتصاص قدر من الطاقة للتغلب على قوة التماسك بين الجزيئات، ويستخدم هذا التأثير في طريقة لندي .

تآكل corrosion
تحول الحديد والفلزات الأخرى الى اكاسيد وكربونات بفعل الهواء والماء ..

تأين ionization 
تفكك الجزيئات إلى أيونات .

تبادل أيوني ion exchange
خاصية في جوامد جبيبية معينة تجعلها تتبادل أيوناتها مع أيونات محلول يمر من خلالها . يستخدم في تيسير (إزالة عسر) الماء ، وفي التحليل ، وفي عمليات الاسترجاع والحفز .

تبخير ومضي flash evaporation
طريقة لتبخير المحاليل الملحية بسرعة فائقة ، تستخدم في طريقة ألبرجر للحصول على كلوريد الصوديوم بالغ النقاوة .

تبلور crystallization
تكون بلورات بتبريد محلول أو مادة منصهرة .

تبلور تجزيئي fractional crystallization 
عملية يقصد بها فصل المواد بعضها عن بعض بتكرار تبلورها الجزئي من محلول .

تثبيت النيتروجين nitrogen fixation
معالجة الهواء الجوي بغرض الحصول منه على نيتروجين في حالة متحدة.

تجفيف ومضي flash drying
في الطلاء ، طريقة لتجفيف سطح مطلي تجفيفاً سريعاً بتعرضه فترة قصيرة لدرجة حرارة مرتفعة نسبياً .

تجلط (تخثر) coagulation
ترسيب المواد شبه الغروية من المحاليل دون أن تهبط إلى القاع. 

التحديد الكمي للخامات بالطريقة الجافة dry assay
تعيين المكونات ذات القيمة في عينة ركاز ما باستخدام المعالجات بدرجات الحرارة العالية ، وهي تختلف عن الطريقة الرطبة . 

--------------


----------



## fns (17 سبتمبر 2008)

تحليل بالطرق الكهربائية electro- analysis
تعيين كمية عنصر ما في محلول بالترسيب الكهربائي ..

تحليل بالمنخل sieve analysis
تعيين عدد الحبيبات من مختلف المقاسات في مادة حبيبية بتمريرها في مناخل يتناقص اتساع ثقوبها بشكل متعاقب .

تحليل كهربائي electrolysis
تغير كيميائي في الالكتروليت نتيجة مرور تيار كهربائي ، ويظهر ذلك في تفاعلات الالكترود وارتحال (هجرة) الأيونات .

تحليل مجهري microanalysis
أسلوب خاص في التحليل الكيميائي يعني بتقدير المواد التي توجد بكميات قليلة للغاية .

تحليل وصفي qualitative analysis 
عملية يقصد بها الكشف عن مكونات إحدى المواد وتعيين نوعها ، دون النظر الى الكميات التي توجد بها هذه المكونات في المادة .

تخفيف dilution
الإقلال من قوة محلول ما عن طريق زيادة كمية المذيب .

تخفيف اللزوجة viscosity- breaking
عملية لتقليل لزوجة المنتجات البترولية بتعريضها للتحليل في زمن قصير .

تخليق الامونيا ammonium synthesis
إنتاج الأمونيا بالاتحاد المباشر بين النيتروجين والهيدروجين

تخليق إلكتروليتي electrolytic picking
طريقة للتخليل يمرر فيها تيار كهربائي خلال المحلول.

تخليل أنودي anodic picking
طريقة للتخليل الإلكتروليتي فيها يمرر التيار الكهربائي من المعدن الذي يجري معالجته إلى المحلول ..


تخمر fermentation
تحلل المواد العضوية تحت تأثير الإنزيمات والكائنات الحية الدقيقة.

تخييم blooming
في الطلاء ، عيب في دهانات الورنيش ينتج في العادة عن الجو الرطب ، ويتمثل في ظهور أغشية متغشبشة بالأسطح حديثة الدهان .

تراب القصار fuller's earth
مخلوط طبيعي من سيليكات الألومنيوم والمغنيسيوم ، يتميز بخواص غروية غير عادية ويستخدم مستحلباً أو مقرا، ومزيلاً لألوان السوائل ، وفي صناعة السيراميك ، ولإعطاء خواص من شأنها أن تسيل القوام الهلامي بالرج .

ترابط إسهامي linkage
في الكيمياء ، الترابط في جزئ من مركب عضوي .

ترسب sedimentation
انتقال المواد الصلبة العالقة من سائل ، وهبوطها إلى القاع قبل الترشيح ويمكن استخدام هذه الطريقة لتصنيف المواد الناعمة إلى مقاساتها الحبيبية .

ترسب كهربائي electro-deposition
عملية الترسيب على الكترود بالتحليل الكهربائي أو بالارتحال (الهجرة) .

ترسيب precipitation
تكون مادة صلبة لا تتذاوب نسبياً في محلول ما ، نتيجة لتفاعل كيميائي .

ترسيب كهربائي electrical precipitation
استخلاص الجسيمات الدقيقة للغاية من تيار غازي بوساطة إلكترودات عالية الجهد (الفولتية ) ..

ترسيب كهروستاتيكي electrostatic precipitation
ترسيب جسيمات المواد الصلبة من الغازات التي تعلق بها تلك الجسيمات بشحنها كهروستاتيكياً .

ترشيح معجل بالضغط eccelerated filtration
عملية ترشيح مزودة بوسائل من شأنها خفض الزمن اللازم للترشيح ، من أمثلتها تفريغ جو الوعاء المستقبل للرشيح تفريغاً جزئياً ..

ترمومتر بكمان Beckmann thermometer
طراز خاص من الترمومترات الزئبقية مزود ببصلة كبيرة ، ومن ثم يتميز بحساسية عالية على طول نطاق محدود مهيأ لإضافة الزئبق أو سحبه من عمود الزئبق حتى يمكن استخدامه في مختلف درجات الحرارة.

ترمومتر غازي gas thermometer
نوع من الترمومترات يكون فيه العنصر التمدد والمنكمش غازياً.

تزريق blueing
في الخزفيات، تبييض مادة الطلاء الزجاجي الرصاصية الصفراء بإضافة كميات من مركبات الكوبلت إليها.

تزهر efflorescence
قابلية بعض الأملاح لفقدان جزء من ماء تبلورها مع تكون قشرة متفتتة.

تسامي sublimation
تحول مادة من الحالة الصلبة إلى الحالة الغازية مباشرة، أي دون أن تمر بمرحلة السيولة 

تسخين بالأشعة دون الحمراء Infra- red radiation heating
تسخين بتوليد الأشعة دون الحمراء (تحت الحمراء) تم نقلها إلى الشيء المراد تسخينه.

التسخين بالقوس arc heating
التسخين بواسطة قوس كهربائية.

تسخين بالمقاومة المباشرة direct resistance heating
طريقة للتسخين يمرر فيها التيار المستخدم خلال المادة المراد تسخينها مروراً مباشراً.

تسخين متقدم preheating
نقل الحرارة إلى مادة ما قبيل معالجتها.

تسمم الحفز catalytic poison
اصطلاح يستخدم للاشارة الى مانع التفاعل في العمليات الكيميائية التي تستخدم فيها مادة حفازة (عامل مساعد). 

تشابه بلوري isomorphism
ظاهرة فيها تكون لمواد مختلفة نفس البنية البلورية ونفس التركيب الكيميائي.

تشالكوبيريت chalcopyrite
ركاز طبيعي من كبريتيد النحاس والحديد يتبلور وفقاً للنظام الرباعي. أكثر ركازات النحاس وفرة، ويوجد في شكل كتل صفراء نحاسية غالباً ما تكون متقزحة اللون بسبب كدرتها السطحية.

تشبيكة مكعبة متمركزة الجسم body – centered cubic lattice
بنية بلورة تترتب فيها الذرات عند مركز وأركان خلية على شكل مكعب أو متوازي مستطيلات.

تشتت dispersion
مجموعة من الجسيمات (الدقائق) الصلبة أو الغازية أو السائلة معلقة في وسط غازي أو صلب أو سائل.

التشكيل بالترسيب الكهربائي electro – forming
إنتاج الأشياء أو استنساخها بالترسيب الكهربائي.

تصبن saponification
تحول دهن أو زيت إلى صابون نتيجة تفاعله مع قلوي.

تصنيف المقاس sizing
عملية فصل المادة الواحدة إلى مجوعات بحسب مقاس حبيبات كل مجموعة منها.

التصنيف بتيارات الهواء air-elutriation
طريقة لتصنيف الحبيبات الدقيقة لمادة ما تبعاً لأحجامها باستخدام تيارات الهواء.

تطابق (تكيف) conformation (configuration)
الترتيب الفراغي للذرات في جزي ما .

التطايرية (قابلية التطاير) volatility
ميل بعض المواد للتبخر أو التبخير السريع كما في الكحولات .

تعادل neutralization
تفاعل حمض مع قاعدة لتكوين ملح .

تعرية كيميائية chemical stripping 
في الطلاء الكهربائي، إزالة فلز من سطح ما بالتأثير الكيميائي.

تعويم floating
عملية لتركيز ركازات المعادن، تنتج فيها فقاقيع دقيقة تلتصق بجسيمات المعدن ومن ثم تصعد بها الى سطح الصهريج في شكل زبد.

تغذية بالسير belt feed
نظام لتغذية المكنات أو وحدات المعالجة بوساطة ناقلات بالسير أو أية ترتيبات مماثلة.

تغويز الفحم coal gasification
معالجة الفحم الحجري أو النباتي للحصول منه على الغازات الصناعية.

تغير يوتكتي eutectic change
تحول اليوتكتي من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الصلبة .

تفاعل أنودي anodic reaction
تفاعل كهروكيميائي من شأنه انتقال الشحنات الموجبة من الالكترود إلى المحلول .

تفاعل فريدل – كرافت Friedel –Crafts reaction 
تفاعل يحل فيه شق ألكيل محل ذرة هيدروجين نووي .

تفاعل كاثودي cathodic reaction
تفاعل كهروكيميائي من شأنه انتقال الشحنات الموجبة من الإلكتروليت إلى الالكترود.

تفاعل غير معكوس irreversible reaction
تفاعل يجري في اتجاه واحد فقط 

تفاعل متسلسل انشطاري fission chain reaction
تفاعل يؤدي انشطار ذرة فيه إلى الانشطار المتعاقب المتسلسل للنوى الأخريات .

تفاعل مستحث induced reaction
تفاعل يمكن أن يعجل به تفاعل آخر سريع يجري في الجهاز نفسه في ذات الوقت.

تفاعل هوفمان Hofmann's reaction
طريقة لتحضير الأمينات الأولية بوساطة البروم والصودا الكاوية.

تفكك dissociation
تحلل معكوس لمادة ما إلى مادتين جديدتين أو أكثر. والجسيمات (الدقائق) الناتجة من التفكك تعود إلى الاتحاد بعضهما ببعض حينما تنعكس الظروف المسببة لهذا التفكك.

تفكك كهروكيميائي electrochemical dissociation
تحلل جانب من الجزيئات في محلول إلكتروليتي مع تكون أيونات .

تفلج (انفلاق) cleavage
في علم البلورات، خاصية من ِشأنها انفلاق البلورات بطول مستويات محددة.

تقدير الكحول كميا alcoholometry
قياس كمي لما تحتوي عليه المحاليل المائية من كحول .

تقطير distillation
عملية لفصل السوائل بعضها عن بعض عن طريق التبخير ثم إعادة التكثيف تبعاً لنقطة أو نطاق غليان كل منها .

تكاثف condensation
في الكيمياء، تكوين مركبات طويلة السلسلة بوصل بوصل جزيئين أو أكثر مصحوب باستبعاد مجموعة بسيطة التركيب كجزيئات الماء.

تكافؤ valence
قدرة الاتحاد الخاصة بذرة أو مجموعة من الذرات وذلك بدلالة ذرات الهيدروجين أو ما يكافئه.


تكثيف condensation 
فيزيقياً ، تحول من الحالة الغازية إلى الحالة السائلة.

تكرير تقطيري rectification
تنقية سائل ما بوساطة التقطير. مثال ذلك يمكن تكرير محلول مائل للكحول عن طريق إعادة تقطيره.

تكسير cracking
عملية هامة في تكرير البترول من شأنها كسر الترابط بين ذرتي كربون بالحرارة، وباستخدام عامل مساعد عادة.

تكليس calcination
عملية تتضمن تسخين مادة ما تسخيناً شديداً ، إما لطرد المركبات الطيارة منها، او لاختزال أو أكسدة هذه المادة.

تكويك coking
العملية التي يتحول فيها الفحم الحجري أو النباتي إلى كوك..

تلبيد sintering
دمج حبيبات فلز، أو مادة سيراميكية الخ .. بعضها مع بعض بتسليط الحرارة وكذلك يسلط الضغط عادة .

تليمع كهربائي lector – poishing
عملية تلميع سطح ما بجعلها أنودا في محلول الكتروليتي مناسب.

تلوين كيميائي chemical coloring
في الطلاء الكهربائي، تلوين أسطح الفلزات بوسائل كيميائية أو كهروكيميائية.

تماسك (تلاصق) cohesion
التجاذب الذي يربط جزيئات مائع بعضها ببعض ، ويساعد على تكوين قطرات السائل وأغشيته، ومنه نشأت ظاهرة جول – طومسون التي تطبق في طريقة لندي لتسييل الغازات.

تميع deliquescence
تغير يطرأ على مواد معينة من شأنه أن تصبح رطبة ثم تتسيل في النهاية حينما تتعرض للهواء الرطب . ويرجع ذلك إلى انخفاض ضغوط أبخرة محاليلها انخفاضا شديداً ..


----------



## fns (17 سبتمبر 2008)

تميؤ hydrolysis
1- تكون حمض أو قاعدة من ملح بوساطة التحلل الأيوني للماء.. 
2- تحلل المركبات العضوية عند تفاعلها مع الماء .
من أمثلته تحلل الاسترات الى كحولات وأحماض .

التميؤ القلوي alkaline hydrolysis
التميؤ القلوي للفحم هو معالجة الرتب المنخفضة من أنواع الفحم بوساطة محاليل قلوية مركزة بين 350م – 450م بغرض الحصول على فينولات وأحماض دهنية .

تنتالوم tantalum
عنصر فلزي رمزه Ta ، عدده الذري 73، شديد المقاومة للتأثيرات الكيميائية، وجيد التوصيل للحرارة . يستخدم في صنع المعدات الالكترونية، وأدوات الجراحة، وأجهزة المعامل والمختبرات الكيميائية، وبعض المعدات في المصانع الكيميائية مثل أبراج امتصاص كلوريد الهيدروجين في الماء لإنتاج حمض الهيدروكلوريك.

تنشيط activation
عملية لإنتاج التفاعلية الاشعاعية بالحث من خلال القذف بالنيوترونات بوساطة أنواع أخرى من الاشعاع.

تهذيب هيدروجيني hydroforming
عملية تجري في وجود عامل مساعد، ويقصد بها نزع الهيدروجين من البارافينات وتحويلها الى هيدروكربونات حلقية وعطرية .

تهوية aeration
إشباع مانع ما بغاز أو المعالجة بالهواء

توتر سطحي surface tension
التوتر الناشئ عن جميع القوى الجاذبة في سطح سائل.. 

تولوين toluene
C6H5CH3 مذيب، ومادة تضاف إلى الوقود، ووسيط لعدد كبير من المركبات بما فيها العقاقير ، والصبغات ، والمنظفات ، والعطور، والمتفجرات ، والراتنجات المخلقة.

تيتانيوم titanium
عنصر فلزي رمزه Ti ، عدده الذري 22 له مقاومة ممتازة للتآكل. من استخداماته الرئيسية إنتاج السبائك التي تدخل في صناعة المعدات الكيميائية ، والأجزاء الإنشائية للطائرات، وأدوات الجراحة والسبائك المعدنية الخزفية .

يتبع


----------



## fns (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ثابت أفوجادرو (عدد أفوجادرو) Avogadro constant (Avogadro number)
عدد الجزيئات في الجزيء الجرامي (6.1 × 10^ 23 تقريباً ) 

ثابت التفكك الالكتروليتي Constant of electrolytic dissociation
رقم يحصل عليه بقسمة فاعلية الأيون على فاعلية الجزيء 

ثابت اللون fast
مصطلح يستخدم لبيان قدرة الألوان على مقاومة الضوء او العوامل المؤثرة الاخرى 

ثابت بولتزمان Boltzmann's constant
النسبة بين متوسط الطاقة الكلية لجزيء ما ودرجة حرارته المطلقة .

ثالث أكسيد الكبريت Sulfur trioxide
SO3 عامل مؤكسد ومكبرت، يوجد في أشكال ثلاثة : 
ألفا وينصهر في درجة حرارة 62.2 م 
وبيتا وينصهر في درجة حرارة 32.5 م 
وجاما وينصهر في درجة حرارة 16.8 م 

ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم Titanium dioxide
TiO2  مسحوق يقع لونه بين الأسود والأبيض ، يستخدم خضابا للبويات ومالئاًَ للورق والمطاط واللدائن .

ثاني أكسيد الزركونيوم (الزركونيا) Zirconium dioxide
ZnO2 مسحوق ثقيل أبيض اللون عديم الرائحة . ويستخدم في الطب وفي مستحضرات  التجميل  كمزيل للرائحة ، وخضابا للبويات وحفازا ومادة حاكة ومثبتاً للصبغات ومادة حرارية ، يستخدم كذلك في تركيب الطلاءات الزجاجية وأنواع خاصة من الزجاج .

ثاني اكسيد الكبريت Sulfur dioxide
SO2 عامل مبيض ، ووسيط تخليقي وغاز يدخن به للتطهير ، وحافظ للمنتجات الغذائية .

ثاني اكسيد الكربون Carbon dioxide
CO2 غاز عديم اللون والرائحة ، خانق ، يستخدم في اطفاء الحرائق وكوسيط ومبرد وفي تهيئة جو خامل للتفاعلات الكيميائية .

ثاني اكسيد المنجنيز  manganese dioxide
MnO2 عامل مؤكسد هام ، ومكون للطلاءات الزجاجية للسيراميك ومخاليط الصورايخ النارية ، يدخل في تركيب مجففات البويات والورنيشات ويضاف الى شحنات التغذية في عدد من الصناعات ، وهو مادة بدء لمركبات المنجنيز الأخرى. 

ثاني أكسيد اليورانيوم Uranium dioxide
UO2 عامل مساعد يدخل في تركيب الأخضاب وكيميائيات التصوير الفوتوغرافي . يستخدم كذلك في التكنولوجيا النووية .

ثاني كبريتيد الكربون Carbon disulfide
CS2 مذيب للمطاط والدهون والكبريت والراتنجات والشمع . يستخدم كذلك في انتاج السلوفان والرايون ورابع كلوريد الكربون والمبيدات . وهو أيضاً مادة حافظة وداخنة .

ثرموستات Thermostat
ترتيبة اوتوماتية للتحكم في درجة الحرارة عن طريق تنظزيم مصدر الحرارة 

ثرميت Thermit
خليط من أكسيد فلزي ومسحوق الومنيوم ، يستخدم في الميتالورجيا ، وفي اللحام الموضعي ومادة مالئة للقنابل الحارقة . 

ثلاثي الميل Triclinic
بلورات ليس لها محور أو مستويا تماثل . 

ثلج جاف dry ice
ثاني اكسيد كربون صلب ، يستخدم مبرداً ومصدراً لثاني أكسيد الكربون 

ثنائي التكافؤ divalent
قادر على الاتحاد بذرتي هيدروجين او ما يكافئ ذلك .

ثوريوم Thorium
عنصر فلزي مشع   رمزه Th عدده الذري 9 يستخدم في التكنولوجيا النووية 

ثيوسيانات الأمونيوم ammonium thiocyanate
NH4SCN  مادة وسيطة حافزة للبلمرة ، ومخصبة ، ومبيدة للأعشاب ، وإحدى المركبات التي تتكون منها كيميائيات النسيج ، ومحاليل معاجلة الحديد في الحمامات الحمضية ومواد اللصق . 

ثيوسيانات الكالسيوم Calcium thiocyanate
مذيب لمتعدد الأكريلات و السليلوز ، يستخدم كذلك في تجهيز المنسوجات .


----------



## fns (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جارنيت (العقيق الأحمر)  garnet
سيليكات معادن تستخدم في الزينة ومواداً حاكة .. 

جارنيريت garnierite
ركاز هام للنيكل يتكون أساساً من سيليكات النيكل والمغنيسيوم وهو متفاوت التركيب ويتراوح لونه بين الأخضر والأبيض . 

جامد بالحرارة (صلد بالحرارة ) thermosetting
مصطلح يطلق على المواد التي تتغير كيميائياً ، وتفقد لدونتها بالتسخين ، وذلك عند تشكيلها بتسليط الحرارة والضغط . 

جانستر ganister ( gannister)
صخر رملي متماسك يستخدم في صناعة حراريات السيليكا .. 

جبس gypsum
يوجد في الطبيعة على هيئة طبقات منتظمة أو عدسات ، وبدرجات نقاوة مختلفة ، منفرداً أو مختلطاً بالانهيدريت . ويوجد على هيئة جبس صخري أو جبس أرضي ( وهما أكثر الأنواع شيوعاً ) ، أو على هيئة أنواع متبلورة نقية مثل الالباستر (المرمر) والساتان سبار ( الوبر الحريري ) ، والسيلينيت ، يتركب في صورته النقية من كبريتات الكالسيوم المائية ( CaSO4. 2H2O) . 

جرافيت graphite 
هو غحدى الصور التي يوجد عليها الكربون خالصاً في الطبيعة .. وله استعمالات عديدة كمادة حرارية ، وفي الالكترودات والمعدات الكهربائية وفي انتاج أقلام الرصاص .. 

جرمانيوم germanium
عنصر فلزي رمزه Ge رقمه الذري 32 .. يستخدم في الالكترونيات .. 

جروج grog
مادة تصنع بطحن الطحين المحروق أو كسر المنتجات المحروقة (البسكويت ) وتضافإلى الطحين في خلطة المنتجات السيراميكية للحد من انكماشها عند التجفيف والحرق .. 

جزئ molecule
يعرف الجزئ عموماً بانه أصغر جسيم من مادة يمكن أن يوجد على انفراد مع احتفاظه بخواصها الكيميائية ، غير انه هذا التعريف لا ينطبق بدقة في حالة الأملاح المتبلورة 

جزئ جرامي (وزن جزئ جرامي ) gram – molecule
كمية من مادة كتلتها بالجرامات تساوي وزنها الجزيئي .

جزئ جرامي mole
عدد جرامات المادة المساوي لوزنها الجزيئي 

جزئ منشط activated molecule
جزئ تعرضت فيه ذرة أو أكثر للإثارة ..

الجسم الأسود black body
جسم وهمي يصدر عنه عند التوهج طيف متصل يماثل تقريباً ما يصدر عن الكربون والتنجستين ، وللجسم الأسود المثالي قدرة عاكسة تساوي صفراً ، وقدرة امتصاص تساوي وحدة واحدة .

جسيم Particle
أصغر مقدار لا ذري من المادة يمكن الحصول عليه . 

جسيمات غروية (دقائق غروية) colloidal particles
جسيمات في مستعلق تكون أبعادها بالقدر الذي يظهر حركة براونية 

جل السيليكا silica gel
سيليكا غير متبلورة . تستخدم مجففاً وحاملاً للمواد الحفازة . 

جلفنة galvanizing
عملية لطلاء الحديد أو الفولاذ بطبقة من الزنك لوقايتهما من الصدأ إما بغمرهما في حمام من الزنك المصهور ، او بترسيب الزنك عليهما من محلول كبريتات الزنك .

جليسريد glycerine (glycerol)
مصطلح عام يطلق على استرات الجليسرين مع الأحماض العضوية 

جليسرين glycerine (glycerol)
CH2OH- CHOH – CH2OH وسيط للراتنجات المخلقة ، مذيب وملدن ، يدخل في تركيب المخاليط المقاومة للتجمد ، ومستحضرات التجميل والعقاقير الطبية ، ومنتجات الصناعات الغذائية ..

جهاز أرزات Orsan apparatus
جهاز للتحليل الحجمي للغازات ، باستخدام محاليل ماصة لكل من الغازات المكونة . 

جهاز إزالة الإحماء desuperheater
جهاز لإنتاج بخار مشبع أو محمص بدرجة قليلة من بخار محمص ، عن طريق الحقن بالماء . 

جهاز غسيل الغاز gas ***ubber
جهاز لإزالة الشوائب، وخاصة الغبار من غاز ما .. 

جهاز فصل الفلز من الملغم denuder
جهاز يفصل فيه الفلز من الملغم المتكون في خلية زئبق إلكتروليتية 

جهد الانحلال decomposition voltage
أقل جهد يمكن عنده إجراء عملية كهروكيميائية بشكل متواصل


----------



## قلم حر (17 سبتمبر 2008)

يبدو أننا نحتاج ل ( توحيد تعريب المصطلحات ) .
فلولا الكتابه الاٍنجليزيه لبعضها , ما تأكدت من شرحها( ملاحظه : لم أراجع الكل , بل البعض )  .
شكرا ل ( معجمك ) الجميل .
الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## fns (17 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> يبدو أننا نحتاج ل ( توحيد تعريب المصطلحات ) .
> فلولا الكتابه الاٍنجليزيه لبعضها , ما تأكدت من شرحها( ملاحظه : لم أراجع الكل , بل البعض )  .
> شكرا ل ( معجمك ) الجميل .
> الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .



اتمنى اخى انك تراجع الكل وليس البعض
ولو كان فى اى اخطاء بامكانك تصليحها حتى تصل المعلومة صحيحة للقارى
شكرا اخى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> جارنيت (العقيق الأحمر)  garnet
> سيليكات معادن تستخدم في الزينة ومواداً حاكة ..
> 
> جارنيريت garnierite
> ...



مشكور fns
على المعلومات القيمة
ربنا يبارك تعبك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## fns (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخى كليم على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (17 سبتمبر 2008)

نتابع موسوعتنا 

جو atmophere
أ- الغلاف الغازي الذي يحيط بالأرض أو غيرها من الكواكب . 
ب- بيئة الغازات بعينها . مثلا " اللحام في الجو من الأرجون " .
ج - وحدة للضغط تعادل متوسط الضغط الجوي عند سطح الأرض ، وتبلغ حوالي 1.03 كجم / سم2.

جير حي quicklime
أكسيد كالسيوم تجاري يحصل عليه بتحميص الحجر الجيري أو الطباشير . 

جير مائي  lime hydrated
هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم أو المسحوق الأبيض الذي يتكون بإضافة الماء الى أكسيد الكالسيوم . 

جير مطفأ salcklime 
أكسيد كالسيوم مائي . يحصل عليه باضافة الماء الى الجير الحي . 

جير مكلور chlorinated lime
مسحوق أبيض يحصل عليه بامتصاص الجير المطفأ للكلور .. يستخدم مطهراً في قصر الألوان وإزالة الروائح . 

جيلاتين gelatin
بروتين يحصل عليه من الأنسجة الضامة والعظام . يستخدم في الطب ، وصناعة الورق وتجهيز المسنوجات ، وإعداد المنتجات الغذائية ، وإنتاج الأفلام ومواد اللصق . 


  حافز (Catalyst)..
         هي إضافة مادة تساعد على تغير سرعة  التفاعل ويمكن استردادها في نهاية التفاعل 
         دون أن يطرأ عليها أي تغير كيميائي نتيجة التفاعل.
         وتؤثر المواد الحافزة على بعض المواد الموجودة في التفاعل وهذا التأثر
         إما ايجابي أو تأثر سلبي وهو نوعين:
        1- المنشطات ( Activators or Promoters )
       2- المثبطات (المسممات Poisons)

        حَرِج (Critical)..
          هو وضع غير مستقر يمثل آخر مرة بقاء المادة على شكلها الحالي.
           أ/ نقطة حرجة
          ب/ حالة حرجة
          ج/ مرحلة حرجة
           د/ زاوية حرجة
           و/ لحظة حرجة

       حفز (Catalysis)..
     هو عملية قيام الحافز بالتأثير على سرعة التفاعل الكيميائي 
     وينقسم الحفز حسب أطوار المادة الحافزة والمواد المتفاعلة والناتجة إلى :
     Homogeneous Catalysis          الحفز المتجانس 
     Heterogeneous Catalysis          الحفز غير المتجانس

      حيود (Diffraction).. 
       هو الحيود عن الخط المستقيم..
       وهو انحناء الموجة بعد اجتيازها حاجز او فتحة طولها قريب من الطول الموجي 
       وتعتبر الحيود ظاهرة موجية.

      حامل (Holder)..
        أداة كيميائية تصنع غالبا من الحديد أو البلاستك أو الألمونيوم وهو عدة نواع منها:
      أ/ حامل سحاحة معدني.
      ب/ حامل أنابيب اختبار.

 حيويّ (Biotic)..
      بمعنى ناشئ أو مشتق أومختص بالأحياء.

   حركة (Motion)..
      بمعنى تغيّر ضد السكون وقد تكون ملحوظة أو غير ملحوظة.

   حركة براونية (Brownian motion)..
       هي الحركة الدائمة والعشوائية لجزيئات السائل

   حمض(Acid):
    (يمثل عادة بالصيغة HA)
    هو كل مادة كيميائية قابلة لإعطاء أيونات الهيدرونيوم خلال تفاعلها التام مع الماء.

     وقد يكون:
      أ/ حمض قوي (Strong acid) : هو  حمض يتفكك كلياً عند اذابته في الماء
         ويكون توصيلة محلوله المائي للتيار الكهربائي عالية مثل حمض الهيدروكلوريك. 
      ب/ حمض ضعيف( (Weak Acid:هو حمض يتفكك جزئياً عند اذابته في الماء 
           ويكون توصيلة محلوله المائي للتيار الكهربائي ضعيفة مثل حمض الخليك.


   حمض أحادي البروتون (Monoprotic acid )..
    هو حمض يحتوي على بروتون حمضي واحد مثل حمض الهيدروكلوريك.

   حمض ثنائي البروتون( Diprotic acid)   
    هو حمض يحتوي على بروتونين حمضيين مثل حمض الكبريتيك.

   حمض أرهينيوس (Arrhenius acid)..
     مركب إذا أذيب في الماء أعطى أيونات الهيدروجين .
    وعليه يشترط أرهينيوس الشرطين الآتيين في الحمض :
            1. يجب أن يذاب في الماء .
            2. يجب أن يحتوي على هيدروجين .

   حمض أكسجيني (Oxoacid).. 
      هو حمض يحتوي على أكسجين في تركيبه .


   حمض الأديبيك( Adipic acid )..
     هو حمض عضوي يحتوي على مجموعتي كربوكسيل ، يدخل في صناعة النايلون .

   حمض (الأسيتيك) ( Acetic acid )..
    هو حمض عضوي كربوكسيلي ، اسمه النظامي حمض الايثانويك وصيغته CH3COOH      
   حمض لويس (Lewis (acid.. 
    هو مادة لها القدرة على استقبال زوج من الالكترونات غير رابطة أو أكثر 

    حمض برونستد ـ لوري (Bronsted – Lowry acid)..
   هو مادة لها القدرة اعطاء بروتون ( أيون الهيدروجين ) لمادة أخرى.

   حمض كربوكسيلي (حموض عضوية) (Carboxylic acid)..
   هو حمض عضوي يتميز تركيبه بوجود مجموعة كربوكسيل COOH واحدة أو أكثر . 
   ويحمل الصيغة العامة : RCOOH

   حمض مرافق ( مقترن ) ( Conjugate acid)..
    هو الحمض الذي ينشأ من استقبال قاعدة برونستد- لوري لبروتون.

   حموض أمينية (Amino acids)..
  مركب عضوي يعد المكون الأساس في تركيب البروتينات اللازمة لنمو الجسم ،
   ويحتوي على مجموعة الكربوكسيل الحمضية COOH ، ومجموعة الأمين القاعدية NH2

   حموض دهنية Fatty) acids)..
    حمض عضوي كربوكسيلي ذو سلاسل كربونية طويلة ، لا تقل عن (12) ذرة كربون وقد تكون مشبعة أو غير مشبعة.

  حجم مولي (Molar volume):
      هو الحجم الذي يشغله مول واحد من أي غاز في الظروف المعيارية ، ويساوي 22.4 لتر تقريباً ..

   حجر محترق (Brimestone).. 
     الإسم القديم للكبريت ، وسمي بذلك لإمكانية احتراقه .

   حجر جيري (Limestone).. 
     حجر أبيض اللون ، يوجد في القشرة الأرضية ، صيغته CaCO3 .

   حلقة البنزين (Benzene ring)..  
     حلقة عضوية هيدروكربونية ، سداسية التركيب تتكون من (6) ذرات كربون ، و (6)  
 ذرات هيدروجين و صيغتها العامة C6H6 ، وتحتوي على ثلاث روابط ثنائية يتغير موقعها  باستمرار.

  حليب المغنيسيا (Milk of magnesia)..
      معلق مائي من هيدروكسيد المغنيسيوم 2(Mg(OH  ويعد من القواعد التي تستخدم كمضاد للحموضة.

  حماية مهبطية (Cathodic protection)..
     هي عملية تستخدم لحماية الفلزات الأكثر ميلاً للتأكسد ( التآكل ) كالحديد بطلائه بطبقة
     من فلزأكثر ميلاً للتأكسد ( التآكل ) منه كالخارصين وهذه الطريقة تحمي الحديد من الصدأ.

  حالة انتقالية (Transition state)..
     هي الحالة المناظرة لأعلى طاقة خلال إتجاه التفاعل.

  حرارة (Heat)..
     هي إحدى أشكال الطاقة والتي يترافق معها حركة الذرات أو الجزيئات أو أي جسيم 
      يدخل في تركيب المادة ويمكن الحصول عليها من أي شكل من أشكال الطاقة الأخرى.

  حرارة التفاعل الكيميائي  Heat of the Chemical Reaction))..
       هي كمية الحرارة الممتصة أو المحررة خلال تفاعل كيميائي.

  حَرق (Burn)..
      هو تفاعل كيميائي يحدث نتيجة أكسدة سريعة لبعض المواد مسبب حرارة ولهب.

  حرارة الاحتراق (Heat of  Burning)..
    هي كمية الحرارة المنطلقة عند احتراق مول واحد من المادة في وجود كمية وافرة 
       من الاوكسجين او الهواء الجوي عند الظروف القياسية.

   حرارة نوعية (Specific heat)..
     هي كمية الحرارة اللازمة لرفع درجة كيلوجرام واحد من المادة درجة سليزية واحدة.
      علما بأن وحد قياس الحرارة النوعية هي جول / كجم . س

  حرارة التخفيف (Heat of Dilution): 
    التغير الحراري الناتج عن تخفيف واحد مول من التركيز الأعلى الى التركيز الأقل.

حمض الفورميك  (Formic acid).. 
       أبسط الحموض العضوية الكربوكسيلية ، فهو يحتوي على ذرة كربون واحدة

   حرارة التبخـر(Enthalpy of vaporization)..
   هي الحرارة اللازمة لتبخير مول واحد من المادة عند نقطة غليانها تحت الضغط القياسي 
     (101.325 kPa)

  حرارة الأنصـهار (Enthalpy of fusion)..

     هي كمية الطاقة الحرارية اللازمة لتحويل مول واحد من مادة ما من الحالة الصلبة
     إلى الحالة السائلة أو بالعكس.

  حرارة الذوبان الكامنة (latent heat of fusion)..
      الحرارة اللازمة لإذابة سائل جامد واعادته إلى حالته الأصليّة بدرجة الحرارة ذاتها.

  الحرارة المطلقة (absolute temperature)..
      هي كميّة تحدّد اعتبارات نظريّة وتساوي عمليّاً الحرارة المئويّة مضافاً إليها 273 درجة.

  الحريرة (calorie)..
     وحدة حراريّة وهي مقدار الحرارة اللازمة لرفع حرارة غرام من الماء درجة سنتيغراد واحدة.

  حرارة التعادل ..
    الحرارة الناتجة عن تكوين واحد مول من المادة عند تعادل حمض مع قاعدة بشرط
       أن تكون المحاليل مخففة جدا.

   حرارة التكوين ..
    التغير الحراري المصاحب لتكوين 1 مول من المادة بشرط أن تكون عناصرها الأولية
    وتكون في الحالة القياسية .

   حديد (Iron)..
       عنصر كيميائي وفلز من اقدم المعادن المكتشفة ، يرمز له بالرمز Fe وعدده الذري26
     وفي الجدول الدوري يقع الحديد في المجموعة الثامنة والدورة الرابعة ، وهو عنصر
    ضروري لحياة الانسان والنباتات ويحتل الحديد المركز الرابع من حيث وجود العناصر
   في القشرة الأرضية، وهو فلز قابل للطرق والسحب ،ويدخل في صناعة العديد من 
   السبائك .

    حديد مطـاوع (soft iron)..
  هوحديد نقيّ يمكن شغله بسهولة وهو موصّل ممتاز للحرارة والكهرباء ويمكن مغنطسته.

   حالة أكسـدة (oxidation state)..
      هي عملية فقدان للالكترونات أو زيادة في عدد التأكسد.

  الحزمة (deam)..
         هي مجموعة أشياء مرتبطة معاً.

   أرجو من لديـه إضـافة للموسوعـه أن يساهم معنـا..


----------



## fns (18 سبتمبر 2008)

خاصية كيميائية (Chemical property)..  
      هي تصّرف المادة عند ظروف الضغط والحرارة القياسية وتظهر هذه الخاصية 
      بوضوح أثناء التفاعلات الكيميائية.

   خاصية بارامغناطيسية (Para magnetism): 
     هي  خاصية مغناطيسية ناتجة عن وجود الكترونات منفردة في أفلاك الذرة.

    خاصية ديامغناطيسية (Diamagnetism): 
     هي خاصية مغناطيسية ناتجة عن وجود الكترونات مزدوجة في أفلاك الذرة.

    خامل (Inert):
           بمعنى  شيء ليس نشط كيميائيا. مثل العناصـر الخاملة.

    خردل (Mustard):
      نبات حولي عشبي يصل ارتفاعه الى حوالي متر وهو غزير التفرع وخاصة الاغصان
       الموجودة في قمة النبات.

      خزانة الأبخرة (Fume hood): 
        خزانة توجد داخل غرف المختبرات تستخدم لإجراء التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تتضمن
         تصاعد غازات سامة أو مضرة.

     خطوة محدود لسرعة التفاعل (Rate determining step): 
     هي أبطأ خطوة في آلية ( ميكانيكية ) التفاعل .


    خطي (Linear) :
    بمعنى أن توجد الذرات جميعها على خط واحد وتكون قيمة الزاوية بين الروابط 180درجة .

    خل (Vinegar):
    هو المحلول المخفف لحمض الخليك (الايثانويك) CH3COOH ويحضر بأكسدة
     الايثانول بفعل البكتيريا اللاهوائية ، ويستخدم في تصنيع الأغذية كالمخللات . 

 خلية جافة  (Dry cell).. 
     خلية غلفانية يحدث فيها تفاعل تأكسد واختزال وينتج عنها تيار كهربائي وتمتاز بكون
     محتوياتها مواد صلبة .
  من الأمثلة على الخلايا الجافة :
  1.  البطارية التي تستخدم في الآت التسجيل والمكونة من الخارصين والكربون .
  2.  بطارية الزئبق.

  خلية داونز (Downs cell)..
     خلية تحليل كهربائي تستخدم للحصول على الصوديوم والكلور بالتحليل الكهربائي
     المصهور كلوريد الصوديوم.


   خلية غلفانية (Galvanic cell).. 
      خلية كهركيميائية تتولد فيها طاقة كهربائية نتيجةً لحدوث تفاعل تأكسد واختزال . 
      من التطبيقات المعروفة على الخلايا الغلفانية :
      ـ البطارية الجافة .
      ـ بطارية الزئبق .
      ـ بطارية النيكاد .
      ـ خلية الوقود.

  خلية وقود (Fuel cell)..
      خلية غلفانية تتولد فيها الطاقة الكهربائية من تفاعلات غازات الوقود فيها.

   الخيمياء (Alchemy):هي ممارسة قديمة ترتبط بعلوم الكيمياء.

   خليط (Mixture):
      مادة كيميائية متجانسة أو لا متجانسة ممتزجة بدون روابط كيميائية بين العناصر الكيميائية.
      أوالمركبات الكيميائية التى قد تكون موجودة بنسب مختلفة.

 خلية شمسية (Solarcell)..
        هو عنصر الكتروني يقوم بتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق أشعة الشمس. 

    خلية الإلكتروليتية: 
       هي تفاعلات كيميائية يسببها مرور تيار كهربي في المواد لتحويل الطاقة الكهربائية 
         إلى طاقة كيميائية .

   خلايا للتآكل (Corrosion Cells):
        تنتج عن وجود فرق جهد كهربائي بين المناطق المختلفة للسطح المعدني.

   خارصين (Zinc):
       من عناصر السلسله الاولى في الفلزات الانتقالية وذلك لوجود مدارات فارغه بالمدار d
      وبالتالي يستطيع تكوين complex وهو من العناصر الهامه لاستخداماته المتعدده.

   خواص ذريـة (Atomic properties):
         وهو مجموعة الخواص والصفات الكيميائية الخاصة بالذرة.


----------



## fns (18 سبتمبر 2008)

دالتون (Dalton)..
         جون دالتون( John Dalton ( 1766 – 1844 فيزيائي وكيميائي
      بريطاني وضع أسس النظرية الذرية الحديثة ، وكان أول من وصف عمى الألوان. 

       درجة الحرارة (Temperature)...
          هي مقياس لمدى سخونة جسم ما أو برودته.
      درجة حرارة جسم ما:
      هي مؤشر على كمية الطاقة الحرارية التي يختزنها الجسم كما أنها مؤشر على مدى 
     حركية ذراته حيث يمكن رياضياً ايجاد معادلة تصل بين الطاقة الحركية لجزيئات أو ذرات
      جسم ما و درجة حرارته. هناك العديد من الوحدات لقياس درجة الحرارة:
          1_السيلسيوس و هو المقياس المعتمد في حياتنا اليومية في غالبية دول العالم. 
          2_الفهرنهيت وهو المقياس المعتمد في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية.

      درجة الغليان العيارية  (Normal boiling point):
      هي درجة الحرارة التي يكون عندها ضغط بخار السائل مساوياً ضغطاً جوياً واحداً.

    درجة التجمد (Freezing point)..
      هي الدرجة الحرارية التي تتحول عندها المادة من الحالة السائلة الى الحالة الصلبة 
             ولكل مادة درجة تجمد خاصة بها وتساوي درجة إنصهارها.

     درجة الحرارة المطلقة (Absolute temperature)..
         هي درجة الحراراة باستخدام وحدة الكلفن.
     يتم تحويل درجة الحرارة بالتدريج المئوي بوحدة السيلسيوس إلى التدرج المطلق
             بوحدة الكلفن من العلاقة:
         درجة الحرارة المطلقة = درجة الحرارة المئوية + 273  

    درجة الغليان (Boiling point)..   
    هي درجة الحرارة التي يكون عندها ضغط بخار السائل مساوياً للضغط الخارجي
      المؤثر على السائل.

    دنترة (Denaturation)..
       هي عملية التغير الذي يطرأ على البروتين بفعل الحرارة أو الحموض أو القواعد 
             أو المنظفات أو التحريك وغيرها ، فيفقد البروتين صفاته الطبيعية .

    دهون(Fats):
       هي استرات ثلاثية للغليسيرول مع الحموض الدهنية .

   دورة (Period)..
            السطر الأفقي في الجدول الدوري .
          تنتمي العناصر في الجدول الدوري الى سبع دورات أفقية وتحدد رقم دورة العنصر
           من خلال رقم السطر الأفقي الذي ينتمي اليه العنصر .

        دورق تقطير (Distillation Fiask)..
           هو دورق دائري القعر بحجم مناسب مزود برأس تقطير يحتوي على محرار.

        دورق حجمي(Volumetric flask)..
           هو دورق يستخدم في المختبرات لتحضير محاليل ذات حجوم دقيقة .

       دورق قياسي (Volumetric flask)..
            هو ايضـا دورق حجمي ولكنه يستعمل لتحضير المحاليل القياسية.

       ديوتيريوم(Deuterium)...                            
          أحد نظائر الهيدروجين ، عدده الذري ( 1 ) وعدده الكتلي ( 2 ) ويحتوي
               على الكترون واحد وبروتون واحد ونيوترون واحد .
      يدخل الديوتيريوم في تركيب الماء الثقيل المستخدم كمادة مبردة في المفاعلات النووية .

      الديكان (Decane)..
          هو أحد الألكانات الهيدروكربونية, وله الصيغة البنائية CH3(CH2)8CH3
         يوجد للديكان 75(isomer) وجميعهم سوائل قابلة للإشتعال. 
         الديكان أحد مكونات البنزين (وقود) ومثل الألكانات الأخرى فإنه غير قطبي
         وعلى ذلك فإنه لا يذوب في السوائل القطبية مثل الماء.

      الدوديكان (Dodecane)..
        (يعرف أيضا ثنائي هيكسيل, أداكان 12) هو أحد الألكانات الهيدروكربونية
    وله الصيغة البنائية CH3(CH2)10CH3 وهو مادة زيتية سميكة من سلسلة البرافينات
     ويستخدم كمذيب. 

    الدوكوسان (Docosane)..
       هو أحد الألكانات الهيدروكربونية وله الصيغة البنائية CH3(CH2)20CH3.

   الدوتراياكونتان (Dotriacontane)..
        يطلق عليه أيضا ثنائي سيتيل وهو أحد الألكانات الهيدروكربونية وله الصيغة البنائية
       CH3(CH2)30CH3.

   ديوكسي (dideoxy)..
                كلمة تعنـي:  منــــزوع الأكسجيـن 

            دم (Blood)..
        يتكون الدم من خلايا الدم الحمراء وخلايا الدم البيضاء والبلازما والصفائح
      الدموية وهو نسيج ضام وهو ضروري جدا لكثير من الكائنات الحية مثل الإنسان
والحيوانات وذلك لوظيفته الهامة وهي نقل المواد(الغذاء والأكسجين)والفضلات(ثاني أكسيد الكربون)
والهرمونات وغيرهاالى جميع انسجة وخلايا الجسم ودرجة حرارتة الطبيعية هى 37 درجة مئوية.

    دي برولي (Debroli)..
       لويس دى برولى هو الفيزيائى الكيميائي الفرنسى المولود فى الخامس عشر من 
    أغسطس 1892 والمتوفى في التاسع عشر من مارس 1987 والمعروف بنظريته القائلة 
             **إن للمادة خواص موجيه إلى جانب الخواص الجسيميه** 
    وهذه الازدواجية الموجية الجسمية والمأخوذة من تجارب كل من البرت إينشتاين وماكس
    بلانك أثبتت تجريبياً على الإلكترون فى عام 1927.

    دائرة الكهربائية (Electrical Circuit)..
     مكونة من مصدر كهرباء مثل البطارية و من موصلات مثل الأسلاك هي لتوصيل
     الكهرباء بين الأجزاء الأخرى للدائرة و من الحمل و هو الجهاز الذي نريد تشغيله
  و من مفتاح كهربائي و هو لبدأ تشغيل الدائرة الكهربائية و بعضها يحتوي على مصهر للحماية.

   دائرة المفتوحة (Open Circuit).. 
    هي الدائرة التي مفتاحها الكهربائي مفتوحة على افتراض ان لا مشاكل في الدائرة
       و في هذه الحالة فإن التيار لا يصل الى الجهاز المطلوب تشغيله .

  دائرة المغلقة (Closed Circuit)..
    هي الدائرة التي مفتاحها الكهربائي مفتوح على افتراض ان أي مشاكل في الدائرة أو أي
    فصل لأحد القطع يجعل من هذه الدائرة دائرة مفتوحة و في هذه الحالة فإن التيار يصل الى
    الجهاز المطلوب تشغيله .


----------



## fns (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ذائبية (Solubility)..
        أكبر كمية من المذاب يمكن أن تذوب في المذيب لتكوين محلول مشبع .

      ذبذبة (Oscillation)..
           هي إحدى العمليات الأكثر انتشاراً في الطبيعة .
        والذبذبات ميكانيكية، وكهرطيسية، وكيميائية، وترمودينامية، وغير ذلك.

      ذرة (Atom)..
       أصغر دقيقة في العنصر ، وتتألف من دقائق أصغر ، ويمكن أن توجد منفردة أو متحدة
         مع ذرات أخرى من نفس النوع أو مختلفة .


      ذرة مركزية (Central Atom)..
        ذرة في جزيء تقوم بعمل أكبر عدد من الروابط .

      ذرة مهيجة (Exited atom)..  
      ذرة امتصت طاقة كافية لنقل الإلكترونات من مستوى رئيس معين الى مستوى
       رئيس آخر .

     ذرية تكافؤ (Valency)..
      عدد الالكترونات التي تفقدها أو تكتسبها ذرة عنصر ما عندما تتحد بغيرها من العناصر
        لتكوين المركبات.


----------



## amjad-ri (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا  لها من موسوعة

سوف احاول ان  اقراء  حتى ولو القليل

لكي ازيد من معلوماتي في الكيمياء

شكرا كيرو على  الموسوعة  

ربنة يبارك تعب محبتك

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## fns (18 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *يا  لها من موسوعة
> 
> سوف احاول ان  اقراء  حتى ولو القليل
> 
> ...



شكرا اخى امجد على مرورك
واتمنى انها تكون ذو فائدة الك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك اخى


----------



## fns (18 سبتمبر 2008)

رابطة كيميائية (Chemical bond)..
         هى ظاهرة تواجد الذرات متماسكة معا في الجزيء أو البلورة .

      رابطة تساهمية (Covalent bond)..
          هي رابطة تساهمية ( مشتركة ) تنشأ عندما تتشارك ذرتين بزوج من 
           الالكترونات مثالها الرابطة تساهمية : الرابطة بين ذرتي الهيدروجين.

      رابطة أيونية (Ionic bond)..
          التجاذب بين الأيونات المختلفة في الشحنة.

     رابطة باي (Bond II)..
           رابطة ناتجة من تداخل الأفلاك بشكل جانبي وتتوزع الكثافة الإلكترونية 
              على جانبي المحور الواصل بين نواتي الذرتين . 

    رابطة ببتيدية (Peptide linkage)..
           الرابطة التي تنشأ من اتحاد حمضين أمينيين عند تكوين البروتين .

    رابطة تناسقية (Coordinating bond) ..
           رابطة تساهمية تنشأ بين ذرتين تقدم فيها إحداهما زوج من الإلكترونات
           غير رابطة وتقدم الأخرى فلكاً فارغاً.

    رابطة ثلاثية (Triple bond)..
        رابطة تساهمية ( مشتركة ) تنشأ عندما تتشارك ذرتين بثلاثة أزواج من الالكترونات .

 رابطة ثنائية (Double bond)..
     رابطة تساهمية ( مشتركة ) تنشأ عندما تتشارك ذرتين بزوجين من الالكترونات .


   رابطة سيجما (Q_Bond)..
       رابطة ناتجة عن تداخل الأفلاك رأساً لرأس ، وتتوزع الكثافة الإلكترونية بشكل 
        متماثل على طول المحور الواصل بين نواتي الذرتين.

   رابطة قطبية (Polar bond)..
       رابطة تنشأ بين ذرتين مختلفتين في الكهرسالبية .

   رابطة مشتركة قطبية (Polar Covalent Bond)..
      رابطة يتركز فيها أكثر من نصف الشحنة السالبة حول إحدى الذرتين وتكتسب تلك 
       الذرة شحنة جزئية سالبة ، بينما تكتسب الذرة الأخرى شحنة جزئية موجبة .

  رامزي (Ramsay)..
      السير وليام رامزي Sir William Ramsay ) 1852 – 1916 ) كيميائي
          بريطاني اكتشف الغازات النبيلة ..

  رباعي الأوجه منتظم ( Tetrahedral)..
     شكل هندسي تجريه الذرة المركزية في المركبات الجزيئية بحيث تحيط بالذرة المركزية 
     أربع ذرات أو مجموعات ، بحيث تكون قيمة الزاوية بين الروابط 109,5 درجة تقريباً .

 رتبة التفاعل (Reaction order) : 
        هي مجموع القوى المرفوع لها تراكيز المواد المتفاعلة في قانون السرعة .


  رابطة الفلزية (****lic Bond)
       هي فقد ذرات الفلزات مثل الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم إلكترونات مستواها الخارجي 
        لتصبح أيونات موجبة، حيث أن سالبيتها الكهربائية منخفضة وتتماسك ذرات الفلز مع
        بعضها البعض في شكل بلوري صلب .


    رابطة هيدروجينية (Hydrogen bond)..
       تتكون عند اتحاد الهيدروجين مع عناصر ذات كهروسلبية عالية مثل الهالوجينات 
        والأوكسجين.


      راديــوم (Radium)..
        عنصر كيميائي مشع يرمز له بالرمز Ra ، ويوجد في خامات اليورانيوم ينتج عن 
      اضمحلاله الاشعاعي غاز الرادون واكتشفه الزوجان بيير وماري كوري.


     روبيـديوم (Rubidium)..
        عنصر كيميائي له الرمز Rb والعدد الذري 37 في الجدول الدوري وهو فلز قلوي 
            هش ذو لون أيسض فضي يشتعل مباشرة لدى تماسه مع الهواء.


    رادون (Radon)..
        غاز خامل عديم اللون والطعم والرائحه ينتج عن تفكك مادة الراديوم ، وهو مشع.


    رصـاص (Lead)..
         عنصر ثقيل لونه أبيض مزرق ( رمادي ) معدن لامع وناعم جدا ومرن بالاضافة
            انه ردئء التوصيل للكهرباء مقاوم للتاكل عند تقطيع سطحه .


    رمز كيميائي (Chemical symbol)..
       هو اختصار أو تمثيل أصغر لأسماء العناصر الكيمائية وجميع العناصر الطبيبعية لها 
        رمز يتكون من حرف أو إثنين, والعناصر المؤقتة لها رمز مكون من ثلاثة أحرف.


    روتنجيـوم (Roentgenium)..
      هو أحد العناصر الكيميائية الموجودة في الجدول الدوري وله الرمز Rg ورقم ذري
         111 مما يجعله أحد الذرات البالغة الثقل.


     روثينيـوم (Ruthenium)..
       هو عنصر كيميائي في الجدول الدوري ورمزه Ru  ورقمه الذري 44 وهو فلز
          انتقالي نادر من مجموعة البلاتين.


     رينيــوم (Rhenium)..
        هو عنصر كيميائي له الرمز Re ، له العدد الذري 75 في الجدول الدوري.


----------

